# Develop, then expose



## Alpha (Jan 30, 2012)

I just wanted to share an interesting thing I came across some time ago. A guy I knew would throw his paper into developer and then lay it, wet, on the easel and expose. Made for some interesting prints.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2012)

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 30, 2012)

Where are they when you need them?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2012)

I knew a guy who would get really drunk, then take off all of his clothes, thus exposing himself, and would then see how things developed!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I knew a guy who would get really drunk, then take off all of his clothes, thus exposing himself, and would then see how things developed!!!



Sounds like a fungi. 

See what I did there? Fun-guy?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2012)

We called him "The Party Animal", or just "The P-A". His real name was Craig, and he was an American...but then he actually created a FAKE Norwegian accent, and started hanging out with the Norwegian contingent and speaking like them, partying with them...and started calling himself "The Party Animal". One of life's many oddities and strange experiences...they had an entirely different approach to nudity...one time one of the pretty Norwegian girls was out in the middle of the quad and she took her shirt and bra off to get some sun....hooo-boy....talk about a cross-cultural exchange...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2012)

The underlying question is... Why a Norwegian accent?


----------



## Helen B (Jan 31, 2012)

Alpha said:


> I just wanted to share an interesting thing I came across some time ago. A guy I knew would throw his paper into developer and then lay it, wet, on the easel and expose. Made for some interesting prints.



Hey, I've written about that forgotten, old technique a few times. It's usually called chemical dodging and that was one of the variations.  I was taught it in the early 70's, by Jock Sturges - here's an old APUG thread about it (link).

Best,
Helen


----------



## Alpha (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Compaq (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay, slow down...you can recognize a Norwegian accent?


----------



## maris (Jan 31, 2012)

Alpha said:


> I just wanted to share an interesting thing I came across some time ago. A guy I knew would throw his paper into developer and then lay it, wet, on the easel and expose. Made for some interesting prints.



The technique is known as the Emmerman process and it can yield interesting results. Depending on the sequence of exposures, the time between exposures, and the filtration of individual exposures a variety of pseudo-solarized images can be obtained. 

I have also used the Emmerman process to extract information from negatives with wide density ranges. The first exposure is for the shadows. They develop up and the silver forms a mask against further exposure. A second in register exposure, maybe a minute later, can now be extended to bring in the highlights without the shadows (remember they are masked) going dead black. Resin-coat paper soaks up much less developer than fibre-base so the results are different. There are plenty of variables so a wasted day in the darkroom is always on the cards.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Okay, slow down...you can recognize a Norwegian accent?



Who can't? I recognize it every time you post, Compaq.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 31, 2012)

maris said:


> The technique is known as the Emmerman process...



Do you know why it is called the Emmerman process? Chemical dodging, which seems to have been used since the 40's or 50's, seems more descriptive, albeit a little prosaic for those who prefer the arcane.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> The underlying question is... Why a Norwegian accent?



He was hanging out with Norwegian students, partying with them,...and he wanted other people to think he was one of them...it was a weird case of watching a person literally re-invent himself. People who knew him as The PA never realized he was an American...there was a big contingent of them, and he felt accepted by them...


----------



## Alpha (Feb 1, 2012)

From COMPLETE BOOK OF SCIENCE , 1958 ed by LITTLE & IVES 



> EMMERMAN PROCESS. The Emmerinan process, some-times called the Direct
> Person Process, is a method of producing masks directly on photographic
> prints during processing for the purpose of obtaining good tone
> separation. The Emmerman process is an automatic masking method for use
> ...



No idea who Emmerman was.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 1, 2012)

Good find. From old SMPTE papers and Neblette's _Photo Materials and Processes_ (1952) it looks like he may have been a German photo chemist working in the 20's and 30's. Not Norwegian at all.


----------



## ann (Feb 1, 2012)

reminds me a bit about chemical painting. In this case we "place" the developer on the paper as it is being exposed.


----------

